# J0897 Prolia is it worth it?



## TheRealRuss (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,

  We buy and bill prolia injections which financially is a risk at 825.00 each.  Currently we have started to send patients to the pharmacy to buy prolia and we give the injections.  Which of course patients are getting mad, because it is 400.00 for them.  All we get basically is the injection amount for it.  
  Now if osteo practices around our building will not do the injections because of this risk I fear that the price is too crippling for their practices.  Is there a way to get more out of these visits, besides new patients?
  The rep does not even know.  I hope someone out there will help with this issues as most of the patients are elderly and need the help.

Thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 4, 2013)

If you're in an office and are buying and suppling the injection, are you not billing the J code with it and are only billing the injection code?


----------

